# Reloj Binario (BCD) con PIC16F84A



## ericklarva (Nov 21, 2008)

Saludos a Todos, soy nuevo en esto del Foro, pero mis buenos años tengo como electrónico. Soy hobbista de los microcontroladores y de los PICs también. Hace una año estando de ocioso vi un reloj digital con leds donde la hora se leía en formato BCD, me llamó la atención por como tenías que leer la hora. No cualquiera la puede leer tienes que saber como. La cuestión es que este reloj estaba alrededor de unos $40 USD, lo cual se me hizo muy caro por lo que me decidí a crear uno.
Está versión es la primera que hago, tengo intensiónes de modificarla ya que tiene un leve destello por la frecuencia del reloj con que trabaja que es de 32KHz.
Les dejo el Archivo Hex para que lo descarguen directo al PIC, si alguien está interesado en el "C" igual lo tengo pero está en PIC C compiler.
Por ahora les debo las fotos del armado, trateré de postearlas mañana.
Los LEDs que usé son de alta intensidad y de colores azul y blanco para diferenciar las unidades de las decenas.
Los switch sirven para seleccionar entre horas y minutos, y para modificarlos. Son NC, normalmente cerrados.
Como imagino algunos no recuerdan o no saben que es el formato BCD, les explico al detalle.
Un byte se compone de 8bits y a su vez de dos nibbles que son 4 bits cada nibble.
                  0000       0000
                NibbleH     NibbleL
Para el reloj NibbleL son las unidades y NibbleH son las decenas.
La cuenta binaria normal es de esta forma
  Bin           Decimal                BCD
0000-------      0     -------  0000 0000
0001-------      1     -------  0000 0001
0010-------      2     -------  0000 0010
0011-------      3     -------  0000 0011
0100-------      4     -------  0000 0100
0101-------      5     -------  0000 0101
0110-------      6     -------  0000 0110
0111-------      7     -------  0000 0111
1000-------      8     -------  0000 1000
1001-------      9     -------  0000 1001
1010-------      10    -------  0001 0000
1011-------      11    -------  0001 0001
1100-------      12    -------  0001 0010
1101-------      13    -------  0001 0011
1110-------      14    -------  0001 0100
1111-------      15    -------  0001 0101
No se si se note la diferencia, pero es cuestión de memorizar los primeros 10 dígitos Binarios para el BCD ya que el número máximo es el 9 = 1001, por lo que con 8 bits obtenemos 99 = 1001 1001.
Espero que sea claro lo que quiero explicar, y pues para los que ya saben no debe haber problemas.
Los costos para este reloj no superan los $10 USD. Lo más caro son el PIC y el cristal. Y de esta forma nos podemos dar el lujo de presumir a nuestros invitados que podemos leer la hora en otro idioma.
El archivo Projects.rar contiene el hex y el "C" para trabajar.
Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Nov 21, 2008)

Mira aquí.

http://proyectoselectronics.blogspot.com/search/label/PIC16F84

De todas formas el oscilador va a *32.768 Hz* que no es lo mismo que a 32.000 Hzo 32KHz.

Saludo.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 21, 2008)

Meta, no se que pretendas con mostrarme otro artículo que no tiene que ver con mi proyecto. De antemano el mío no es un simple contador, es un Reloj BCD. Son 19 LEDs y no 8 como el que me muestras. El cristal es obvio que son 32768Hz, pero que es más práctico escribir 32KHz o 32768Hz?
Creo que para los que entienden saben a que me refiero cuando escribo 32KHz.
No pretendo tomarlo a mal, pero si no te tomas la molestia de ver que posteo mejor no comentes.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 21, 2008)

Para visitantes novatos es mejor 32.768 Hz para que sepan de que va, si no muchas personas se conformas con sus palabras y no saben por qué no funciona.

Y lo del enlace, si me equivoqué, error mio. Disculpe usted.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 21, 2008)

Meta, te pido me disculpes por ser muy tajante en mi respuesta, no es mi intención causar conflictos. Es cierto que uno siendo novato pueda equivocarse con lo que se lee, pero en el archivo que adjunto están los valores de los componentes a utilizar y creo que si uno no entiende que se escribe, lo pregunta. No crees?
Además, como consejo personal, es mejor estar seguro de lo que vas a decir antes de hacerlo. Yo he aprendido a la mala que si no tienes algo mejor que decir, no lo digas. Las cosas puede volverse en contra de uno.
Por mi parte hago de cuenta que no pasó nada, y mañana que tenga las fotos espero quedé mas claro de que trata mi proyecto.
Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, algo tarde pero ya tengo las fotos del reloj.
Espero poder ahora si recibir críticas por lo menos, ya que al parecer a nadie le ha llamado la atención.
Saludos
[EDIT]
El reloj funciona a 6V, con un simple eliminador o cargador de celular. No consume más de 2W ya que trabaja por "barrido" o multiplexado de los LEDs. Incluso pueden hacerlo operar con baterías pero habría que estarlas cambiando cada cierto tiempo.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 26, 2008)

Una última.

La lectura de la hora se realiza de la siguiente manera, de izquierda a derecha están las decenas de hora (azul), unidades de hora (blancos), decenas de minutos (azules), unidades de minutos (blancos), decenas de segundos (azules) y unidades de segundos (blancos).
Siguiendo este patrón y según la tabla que les puse en un principio, la hora que tiene esta imagen es
1-2 2-6 1-5, o lo mismo que las 12:26:15.
Saludos


----------



## Meta (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola:

La última explicación la entendí. Muchas gracias por las fotos. Estas cosas son las que quiero ver en foros. En la foto se confunde un poco el blanco con el azul.

Saludo.


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 26, 2008)

Gracias meta, y si pido perdón por las primeras fotos ya que las tomé con el Cel pero a muy baja resolución para que pudieran verse en el post, pero bueno ya corregí algunas espero que con estas ahora si quede un poco más claro.
Saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola!
Bien bonita la idea.

Cuando posteaste por primera vez, pensaba que hablabas de un reloj de pulsera (que son tan caros como dices). Igual sería bonito no? Con Leds SMD y ocupando un PIC SMD también y el oscilador interno del PIC para no ocupar más espacio... qué opinan? Hmm, aunque igual, eso implica una batería chica tb, y tantos LEDs prendidos todo el día... la batería se haría humo una vez al día...
Aunque, podría ponérsele un pulsador aparte, que haya que presionarlo para que se activen los LEDs para ver la hora... m?

Te quedó bien bueno compadre!
Saludos!


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 27, 2008)

Gracias ELIUSM, fijate que tampoco tu idea es tan mala. Comento que el diseño de este opera por multiplexado de los LEDs por lo tanto no tienes a todos lo LEDs prendidos simultáneamente. La mayor cantidad de LEDs los tendrías con el número 37 que son 0011 0111 osea 5 que en total suman 100mA. Considerando que el PIC tenga un buen desempeño en el consumo o en su caso bajando el brillo y por lo tanto también la corriente en los LEDs si se podría.
Un detalle más, yo usé un cristal externo de 32.768Hz ya que es mucho más exacto que el interno de 4MHz que trae un PIC, se puede calibrar pero considero que es un proceso un tanto tardado y fastidioso, pero de que es factible es factible.
Saludos, interesante tu propuesta.


----------



## ELIUSM (Nov 27, 2008)

Ah! igual, para achicarlo más, siesque quieres usar cristales y condensadores como oscilador, existe algo que se llama "resonador", que es una cosita electrónica con 3 patas, donde dos son las del OSC_IN y OSC_OUT, y la tercera es la tierra.

Lo que tiene un resonador dentro de sí, es un cristal y sus dos condensadores. Todo en uno. No sé por qué nadie los usa...

Saludos!


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 28, 2008)

Buena propuesta ELIUSM...bueno te comento que al menos en donde vivo no son muy comerciales, de hecho se venden como refacciones para equipos electrónicos no como "componentes" y son muy específicos. Por darte un ejemplo son valores fraccionales superiores a 4MHz como 5.86Mhz o 7.14 MHz.
Y pues bueno para algunos proyectos no importa, pero para otros si como en el caso del reloj. Si tu tienes la oportunidad de conseguirlo aprovéchalo, incluso los hay de montaje superficial de 4 pines que esos ya son "osciladores" porque sacan la señal cuadrada desde un PIN y los alimentas a un voltaje específico. Buena aportación ya se me habían olvidado jajaja.
Saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Nov 28, 2008)

Emmmm, sabes, aqui donde vivo en verdad tampoco venden todo lo que quisiera siempre. Por eso me acostumbré a comprar On-Line. Por ejemplo, creo que Digikey (www.digikey.com) te lleva lo que compras a donde sea que vivas, aunque no tengo experiencia con Digikey. Yo uso RSChile, pero por ser de chile no sé si te mandan las cosas a otro lado... averigua en digikey mejor.
Eso es un dato para ti.
Un saludo!


----------



## ericklarva (Nov 29, 2008)

Hola de nuevo ELIUSM si claro que conozco a digikey es igual que Newark, serían buenas opciones solo que con el primer es arriesgarse a no pasar aduana, que te pueden cobrar casi el doble de tus componentes y el otro requiere un mínimo de compra.
Es una buena aportación gracia ELIUSM
Saludos


----------



## mikelo91 (Abr 2, 2009)

que onda amigo oye
muy buen proyecto
pero queria preguntarte
no tienes el programa en .asm?
lo que pasa es que me gustaria ver
que comandos usaste?
me seria de gran ayuda gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Abr 3, 2009)

hola mikelo91, lamentablemente no tengo el asm. Lo que te puedo proporcionar es el archivo *.list donde se muestran las sentencias en c++ y sus respectivos códigos en asm. Es cuestión de asimilar que los registros en asm no tienen "nombre" si no su respectiva dirección.
Si estas interesado puedo proporcionártelo.
Saludos


----------



## ivan_mzr (Abr 3, 2009)

Ta muy bien, quizas y te animes a armarte uno de pulsera, tengo la impresion de que es mas factible de lo que algunos creen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no se  cuantos puertos se necesitan... quizas 2 para ponerlo a tiempo, mas los led. creo que pensare un poco aver que se me ocurre. Espero y te animes pelao.


----------



## ericklarva (Abr 3, 2009)

Hola tocayo ivan_mzr, sabes desde que lo hize tuve la idea de montarlo con leds bicolor superficiales. De poderse hacer se puede pero si sería un gasto un tanto exagerado, casí de lujo. Ahí si los che chinos son los que ganan la batalla jejeje. Estoy maquilando un proyecto con reloj que incorpore un led RGB que cambié de color según se programe. Aún estoy en ello, si algo sale pronto lo posteo.
Gracias por la idea, aunque me escuche un tanto negativo, siento que el principal obstáculo sería la tarjeta ya que por la tecnología sería mandada a hacer.
Saludos


----------



## mikelo91 (Abr 3, 2009)

oye si ps..
si me serviria...
la vdd es que se me ocurrio lo de reloj..
para un proyecto final en la escuela..
asi que ps...
no se..
sii la verdad tengas
tiempo..
y tal vez me puedaz hechar una mano con eso.. de calcular los tiempos...
es algo que aun no entiendo y sii tuvieras
chance
me gustaria que me auxiliaras un poco..
espero pronto tu respues
saludos..


----------



## ericklarva (Abr 3, 2009)

Mikelo91, supongo tendrás 18 años eso solo lo comento por tu nick jejejje.
El cálculo del tiempo es muy sencillo de hacer y en el pdf de cualquier PIC se te enzeña como hacerlo. Se que te gustaría más que te lo explicara, pero es una receta de cocina sencilla de realizar y creo que se aprende mejor si uno se toma la molestia de investigarlo.
El cristal que se usa para este proyecto es de 32,768Hz y se usa por su exactitud en la medición de su frecuencia. Se puede realizar con muchos otros tipos de Cristales, pero estos no siempre van a poder ser exactos en la división de la frecuencia en el preescales de cualquier temporizador.
Antes de copiar este proyecto para tu escuela, te comento que un "clonador" siempre va a ser bueno haciendo copias, pero jamás podrá hacer uno propio si no entiende lo que está copiando.
Te puedo ayudar en lo que necesites, solo que por experiencia también se que no es bueno ayudar demasiado crea co-dependencia jejeje.
Saludos y expresa tus dudas sin temor.


----------



## nicuss (May 26, 2009)

he tenido en mente hacer un reloj binario. pero como no se mucho de electronica y menos de programacion de pics o cosas de esas.

cheque el proyecto que viene al inicio.

y pues se puede ahorrar 3 led's.

teniendo la siguiente convinacion:

000000

1
2
4
8
16
32

entonces usariamos 6 leds para los segundos, 6 leds para los minutos y 4 para la hora.
claro que esto es mas dificil de leer la hora.
por ejemplo: 
   hora
3:35:20

seria asi.

en los leds de las horas estarian encendidos los leds:
1y2
en los de los minutos los leds:
1,3y6
y en los segundos los leds:
3y5

espero que si estoy mal en la conbinacion me la hagan saber.

espero y alguien lo puda hacer y me explique paso a paso como realizarlo.


----------



## ericklarva (May 27, 2009)

Hola nicuss, hago las siguientes observaciones:
3:35:20
3   = 000011
35 = 100011
20 = 010100
Lo que comentas respecto al ahorro del LED es correcto, es decir, obviamente manejando binario puro ahorras espacio y costos en LEDs. Sin embargo, el proyecto está planteado para cualquier tipo de personas. De hecho estos relojs se venden por Mercado Libre y otras páginas.
Si la idea la tienes planeada para tu uso es perfecta, porque si quisieras hacerlo para vender o para presumir la gente se te quedará con cara de ? y te lo digo por experiencia. Aún con el código BCD muchos no terminan entendiendo como leer la hora.
Las opciones que comentas pueden hacerse por PIC, pero ya sería un desperdicio a menos que le agregaras algo más, de lo contrario con unos contadores binarios y algunas compuertas quedaría excelente.
Por todo lo demás tu idea es buena y espero puedas postear como la estás llevando a cabo.
Saludos


----------



## nicuss (May 27, 2009)

gracias Erik por el comentario....


claro.. esta propuesta es para uso personal. solo los que entienden el binario.

la verdad solo se lo basico de electronica. un poco de compuertas resistencias y una que otra cosa...


eso que me comentas que se puede hacer con compuertas y contadores binarios me interesa mucho....

te gradeceria si me dijeras como hacerlo....


por que yo no he encontrado la forma de hacerlo sin pic's y pues de pics no se nada.

lo intente hacer conectada a la computadora atravez del puerto lpt, pero solo tengo 8 lineas disponibles y pues por lo menos nesecito 16 o 10 sin los segundos...

pues me imagino que para hacerlo funcionar nesecito de algun pic o algo asi...

bueno gracias por el comentario.


----------



## ericklarva (May 27, 2009)

Hola nicuss, con gusto puedo ayudarte y me agradaría saber que tanto conocimiento tienes de electrónica, de igual forma que estudias o que carrera tienes.
Está por demás decir que me sería de utilidad poder saberlo para de esta forma considerar de que manera puedo auxiliarte.
Saludos


----------



## nicuss (May 28, 2009)

muchas gracias por ayudarme...

yo estudio la carrera de ingenieria en sistemas de información.

pues conosco muy poco de compuertas logicas, pero aprendo rapido.

eso de contadores binarios ni idea.

pero si me explicas de como funciona y como conectar los componentes lo entendere....

gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## ericklarva (May 29, 2009)

Hola de nuevo nicuss, mientras preparo algo que te pueda servir te comento que las compuertas lógicas trabajan sobre el bianario puro, así que si sabes bien de lógica y binario no debes tener problemas ya que la electrónica está de sobra.
Si quieres investigar un poco puedes buscar en internet sobre compuertas OR, AND, NOT, NOR, NAND, XOR y XNOR. De estás se constituyen todos los microprocesadores e integrados digitales.
Apenas tenga algo te lo posteo, espero no me lleve más haya del sábado.
Saludos


----------



## nicuss (Jun 1, 2009)

ok.... muchas gracias por la ayuda y ando investigando eso... de las compuertas.... espero y encuentres algo....



saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 1, 2009)

Nicuss, tendrás algún inconveniente por el número de IC's?. De antemano te comento que si va a llevar varios, igual es posible que dependiendo de como quieras la precisión en el reloj serán más o menos integrados. Hay dos maneras por medio de la Red de 120V a "60Hz" y por crystal de "32768Hz".
Estoy pensando como base al integrado MC14040 o CD4040, necesitarás 1 para los segundos, minutos y horas en total 3.
En la etapa del oscilador es donde deberás elegir entre exáctitud y complicación. Si tomamos los 60Hz de la red es muy sencillo pero no es exacto en la cuenta del tiempo, puede adelantarse o atrasarse. Si lo hacemos por cristal, son varios los integrados necesarios para hacerlo funcionar, pero es más exacto.
Espero tu respuesta, saludos.


----------



## nicuss (Jun 3, 2009)

suena bien... peronesecito saber que tipo de cristales para ver si los puedo conseguir pòr aqui

de antemano graciasd por la ayuda y sigo al pendiente


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 12, 2009)

Hola nicuss, perdona la demora pero he estado ocupado con trabajo. No había tenido tiempo de sentarme a cabilar un rato el asunto del reloj, pero en una oportunidad ya lo simulé y funciona bien. Si quieres nos enfocamos primero en la parte de la obtención de las piezas para luego trabajar con estas.
Te adjunto una imagen de lo que tengo probado en el Multisim:
Debes conseguir al menos 3 CD4040 o cualquier CMOS 4040, los LEDs que uses son enteramente a tu elección. Por cada LED debe haber una resistencia de 100 Ohms, son 6 LEDs por cada sección, son 2 secciones por lo tanto necesitas 12 + 5 de las horas = 17 LEDs + 17 Resistencias de 100 Ohms. Esto es solo en los LEDs, faltan los componentes
MC14040 = 3
MC14060 = 1
MC14082 = 2 ( Si no lo consigues avísame podemos cambiarlos por otro número )
MC14001   = 1
Crystal     = 32768Hz---Este lo consigues en AGelectronica
Resistencias
100 Ohms  = 25( incluyendo las de los LEDs )
8.2K Ohms = 5
Otros
1N4148 = 5 o 10 ( no son muy caros )
Transformador de 12v  250mA  o superior con derivación central + el cable para el tomacorrientes
Capacitor de 2200uF a 16 o 25 Volts = 1
Diodos 1N4007 = 2
MC7805 = 1, es el regulador de 5 volts para el circuito
Capacitores de 100nF cerámicos de bajo voltaje ( de los cafe claro ) = 10
Tres pushbuttons normalmente abiertos, elígelos como quieras son para ajustar los minutos y horas.
*De esta lista no son todos los componentes ya que aún falta agregar la parte que controla el ajuste de los minutos y horas.
Por el momento es todo lo que se me ocurre, ve visualizando donde lo vas a poner, si tienes proto board sería bueno que la tengas a la mano o que te compraras una.
Me avisas apenas tengas la mayoría de las cosas y quedo en espera.
Saludos[/img]


----------



## nicuss (Jun 14, 2009)

muchas gracias por la ayuda... voy a tratar de conseguir todos los componentes y te aviso cuando los tenga listos....



saludos y gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 16, 2009)

Hola nicuss, el diagrama que te adjunto es una "finalización" del reloj. En teoría está trabajando, pero el multisim que tengo da muchos problemas en la simulación pero confío en que trabaje bién.
Hay algunos componentes de más que debes considerar comprar, igual es importante que armes por partes el circuito para checar que este funcionando.
Te aconsejo primero armar el U6 y U8 para checar que el tiempo de los segundos sea correcto. El "RESET" sirve para poner a ceros todos los contadores, en caso que debas desconectar o falle la energía eléctrica, es importante tenerlo ya que de lo contrario podría tener errores en las cuentas. Igual es importante recalcar que debido a las características propias del circuito este reloj es de 24Hrs.
Este diagrama es por si no consigues el MC14060, que ya incluye una opción para conectarle directo un cristal. Es indispensable que cheques las veces que sea necesario el circuito ante una falla, casi el 95% de los casos se debe a una mala interpretación del diagrama.
Espero con ansias puedas armarlo pronto y compartas las fotos de como te quedó.
Saludos


----------



## nicuss (Jun 18, 2009)

gracias por el diagrama.... aun ando en busca de los componentes....


voy a armarlo aver que pasa



gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 24, 2009)

nicuss, sigues por aca? Que pasó lograste armar algo o desististe?
Saludos


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 4, 2010)

hola, muchas gracias por su aporte, de los que he encontrado por internet es uno de los mas completos y sin embargo no entiendo como hacer este reloj, tengo dos dibujos uno de la placa del reloj y otra de los led, pero ni idea de como se conectan estas, por otro lado no tengo idea de como programar el pic, y esta seria una manera perfecta para adentrarme en el proceso, me gustaria mucho que hiciera una guia para principiantes como yo en la que incluya cada paso para la creacion de este aparatito, y cuando digo todos los pasos incluya hasta las paradas a descanzar jajajaja (exagero para enfatizar)


----------



## ericklarva (Jun 4, 2010)

A cual de los dos relojs estarías refiriéndote? al del Topic o al que se posteó al final?
Son dos diferentes así que por favor se un poco más específico.
En cuanto al manual, la verdad lo veo difícil más que nada por el tiempo que no tengo. Sino sabes mucho de electrónica o de PICs no te recomiendo el primero, porque eso te llevaría a tener que saber de compiladores, programadores, etc., y si recién empiezas te puede llegar a frustar salvo que tengas algún conocido que te pueda hacer ese favor. El último reloj es un poco más simple en cuanto al conocimiento requerido y no es necesario saber de electrónica para armarlo, pero eso no significa que sea fácil o que no requiera de cuidados, sino más bién que si tienes interes o motivación lo puedes hacer.
Te puedo brindar cierta ayuda, pero tampoco lo puedo hacer por ti. Puedo asesorarte y guiarte en la construcción y con los problemas que te surjan en el camino, pero hasta ahí.
Saludos


----------



## katyta (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola!. 

Me encanta tu reloj binario. Yo tengo que hacer algo parecido con el PIC16F887 pero en assembler. Has programado en assembler?


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola Katyta, si he programado en assembler con los PICs así es como empecé . Gracias por el comentario, pero que exáctamente quieres hacer?
Saludos


----------



## katyta (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola!.
Pues diseñar e implementar un reloj binario que genere alarma programada a nivel de segundos (en dos tonos audibles por cinco segundos) en assembler. Esa es la tarea que debo de hacer, aunque no entiendo muy bien lo que el profesor ha puesto entre parentésis. Se me hace un poco complicado programar en assembler pues recién estoy empezando con este lenguaje. Cualquier ayuda bienvenida será. Gracias de antemano.

Atte.

Alguien que desea aprender mucho ha programar Pics


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 9, 2010)

Pero un reloj binario con segundos, minutos y horas?? o solo segundos? lo de la alarma se refiere a que se escuchen dos tonos, algo así como una sirena...si tu PIC tiene PWM no hay problema, sino uuuu . De poder ayudar puedo, pero tengo un requerimiento...que seas tu quien lo diseñe y yo te ayudo, ok??. Si esperas que haga por ti el diseño...
Saludos, por cierto de aquí a mañana porque ya voy de salida en el trabajo.


----------



## katyta (Jul 9, 2010)

SÍ, el reloj binario es con horas, minutos y segundos. Así como el primero que hiciste vos. El valor agregado está en la alarma. Yo ya hice el código del contador, pero lo hice guiandome de las prácticas que hacíamos en el laboratorio. Lo malo es que ya nos daban el código y nosotros compilabamos y entendiamos ese código, pero no es lo mismo que uno haga un código desde 0.


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 10, 2010)

Si claro, nunca es lo mismo pero hay que hecharle ganas sino no aprendemos. Empieza el programa y te ayudo en el camino, ya bajé el PDF del PIC y por lo menos tiene un PWM así que por esa parte ya llevas camino recorrido .
Guiate de los programas de ejemplo de tu maestro, seguro que tendrá hecho algo que te puede servir.
Saludos
PD no importa en que programa lo hagas, al final de cuentas el Ensamblador es igual para todos


----------



## katyta (Jul 10, 2010)

Hola Erick.

Ahí está el diseño. Revisa los mensajes que te envíe. Gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 10, 2010)

Katyta, por revizar los mensajes de este post no te preocupes ya que diariamente lo hago durante el tiempo que estoy en el trabajo...solo los domingos estoy ausente. El diagrama que posteas no lo logro ver con claridad, me da idea de como lo armarías pero no de a que pines conectarlo, te pido que trates de poner uno de mejor calidad para interpretarlo bien. El diseño se ve muy sencillo, tal vez lo que te daría problemas sería el PWM, pero vamos por parte . Sería intersante saber si el T1OSC0 y T1OSC1 están libres para poder conectarle un cristal externo de 32768Hz para que de esa forma tengas una mejor precisión en tu reloj.
Estaré pendiente el lunes de ver que has posteado.
Saludos


----------



## katyta (Jul 10, 2010)

Este es el archivo en proteus.


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 10, 2010)

Tengo un pequeño problema, no poseo el proteus solo manejo Orcad. Lo que podemos hacer es que tomes un "print-screen" del proyecto, lo guardes en "*.jpg" y lo subas como ZIP o RAR. El png reduce mucho la calidad de la imagen, creo por eso no se ve bien. Ojalá puedas hacer esto.
Saludos


----------



## katyta (Jul 10, 2010)

Ahí te posteo todas las partes del diseño, me avisas cualquier cosita.

Gracias Erick


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 10, 2010)

Perfecto ahora si se ve mejor, una pregunta el diseño es tuyo o el maestro se los dió? porque la salida PWM la tienes ocupada en los LEDs al igual que el reloj. Hay forma de cambiar el diseño?
Saludos


----------



## katyta (Jul 10, 2010)

Así tenemos que hacerlo, deacuerdo a ese diseño que nos dió la profesora encargada del laboratorio. Tenemos que hacer los cambios pertinentes en el código para que podamos utilizar los puertos definidos en ese circuito.


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 10, 2010)

No pues entonces se va armar el des.... bueno porque el pin asignado para el buzzer no tiene funciones PWM y hacerlas por software uuuu, mejor ni te cuento. No quisiera meterte en "problemas" pero si tu maestra les dió el diagrama...De antemano el buzzer no puede ir directo a un PIN del PIC porque al ser propiamente una bobina te puede inducir ruidos o voltajes que te pueden "dañar" el PIC u ocasionar que trabaje de forma inadecuada, para eso es mejor pasarlo a través de un transistor y un diodo, por el momento no tengo el diagrama a la mano pero sería muy bueno que se lo "comentes" a tu maestra a ver que te contesta, claro sin tratar de hacer obvio el error.
Por el momento es todo lo que tengo porque ando de salida y con prisa.
Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola de nuevo katyta, que novedades tienes??
Saludos


----------



## asko (Dic 6, 2010)

amigo Ericklarva tengo una gran pregunta acerca de tu reloj bcd los componentes que colocas a las salidas para el control de los leds se pueden sustituir por bc 547?


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 6, 2010)

Claro asko, solo hay que considerar poner una resistencia en serie de la base del transistor al pin del PIC, con una de 2.2k es más que suficiente. Igual puedes colocarle un UC2803 o similares.
Saludos


----------

